# Detailing the seats in George Harrison's 1966 Ferrari 275 GTS



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Detailing the seats in George Harrison's 1966 Ferrari 275 GTS *

Here's a detail of a lifetime... cleaning and detailing the original leather seats in a classic Ferrari owned by George Harrison from the Beatles!

*Here's the car....*










*Here's the man! **George Harrison playing the Sitar*










*Time to get to it...*

To tackle this car I created a simple to-do list on a white board. I shared a lot of the different aspects of detailing this car to my Facebook and Instagram page and when shooting the videos I referenced this to-do list. It shared anyone following along where I was at with the process as well as kept me on task.

Because the Leatherique Rejuvenating Oil is supposed to soak into the leather and do it's magic for a few hours, I listed it as the first thing to do. After applying and working the Leatherique Rejuvenating Oil into all the leather surfaces I could then move onto other areas of the car and come back to the 2nd step later.



















These are the Leatherique Twins and in front of them are a pair of Griot's Garage PFM Wax Removal Towels. These are the perfect size to fit your hand PLUS no needing to fold them 4-ways, which makes working with towesl for this kind of cleaning cumbersome and awkward.



















Interior looks clean huh?










*
The technique is simple, use an generous amount of product and apply and massage over every square inch of leather and then let it soak for a few hours.*























































*Moving to the other side now...*


















































































The white cloth tells the real story....



















*
It's shortly after 10:00am. I'll let the oil soak and move onto the convertible top and back window.*




























*
To really appreciate the dirt level removed from the seats, it helps to place the once white cloth on a larger white towel.*










Yuck!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

*
Fast forward about 5 hours later and it's time to wipe all the leather with the Pristine Clean.*










*Use the same technique, that is apply a generous amount of the cleaner to a clean towel and then simply follow-your-path-of-travel to remove any excess oil and grime the oil has loosened and lifted.*
































































*There's actually a different look and color to the dirt removed from the application of the oil compared to the dirt and grime removed after soaking for hours.*




























_Final results..._

_The leather now has a cleaner, brighter, whiter appearance and it feels clean too!_


















































































*Comments...*

This isn't so much a review as it is a pictorial documentation of how I used Leatherique to clean and condition the original seats in a classic Ferrari owned by one of our worlds most famous rock stars. If you want a fully in-depth article with step-by-step directions on how to use the Leatherique System, click the link at the bottom of this article.

At first look - the seats looked clean. The application towels tell a different story. While not the worst condition leather interior I've ever detailed this simple 2-step process definitely cleaned the seats and gave all the leather a brighter, whiter more crisp appearance.

I was impressed and more important - the current owner was impressed. Besides looking better the seats also felt more luxurious to the touch.

Here's everything I used...

*Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil 16 oz*

*Leatherique Prestine Clean 16 oz*

*All Leatherique Leather Care Products*

Here's the towels I used to apply and remove the products. These worked GREAT by the way.

*Griot"s Garage PFM Wax Removal Towel - 4-pack*

Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil 16 oz

Leatherique Prestine Clean 16 oz

Here's the towels I used to apply and remove the products. These worked GREAT by the way.

Griot"s Garage PFM Wax Removal Towel - 4-pack


----------

